# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Oven door wont close fully, how to fix??

## wozzzzza

i have a chef oven like this one below, the oven door closes but not fully. there is about 5mm gap at the top where you can push it shut ok but let it go and it springs open 5mm as if the springs in the door arent strong enough to close it.
is there a way to fix this or do i have to replace the door?

----------


## droog

Not sure on that particular model but have had a similar problem and it was the hinge mechanisim. 
Try this site:BigWarehouse Spares Parts 
Look up your model and see if there is an exploded diagram. 
Regards Dave

----------


## nww1969

Probably need something like this : Chef Simpson Westinghouse Oven Door Hinge # 0045001051 | eBay 
See if you can find a local store which maybe slightly cheaper than ebay and having to pay postage. 
They are mungrels to get the door back on, there is a trick to it which I'm still to learn.

----------


## Pulse

I've repaired a broken spring before, had to fish it out from next to the oven, between the hot area and the outside steel skin, then unwind part of the spring to make a new "hook", and then reinsert it, has worked for about 8 years so far, I think the priginal one fatigued. 
Good luck 
Pulse

----------


## jiggy

Is there an adjuster screw near the hinge, some models have a screw that lets the door/ hinge mechanism  move in or out . It looks like a screw for fitting the oven to the carcass !

----------


## wozzzzza

ive pulled it apart, no adjusting screws, spring seems pretty strong, they seem to pull it up but something sort of seems to be bent i reckon as it just doenst look faulty anywhere. i dont know what to think.

----------

